# Dog Prices



## FlyFishRich

So I've started my search for a German Shorthaired Pointer puppy down here in Florida since I've decided to make my final move down here and landed a really good medical transport job. I want this puppy as a family dog not a hunting dog. I found a breeder close to me but can't see spending $1600 for a pup. Do these breeds average that price or "Welcome to Florida" ? I've also been looking into rescue pointers. Thanks.....Rich


----------



## joekacz

What part of Florida? Might be able to help you.


----------



## loomis82

Unfortunately dog prices are through the roof. Some will tell you why spend that much just get a pound mut. I 100% totally agree A LOT of pound dogs turn out to be great dogs. I also understand the want to have a certain breed and raise it from being a puppy. We have a labradoodle and got a lot of crap from people saying why did you get a crazy expensive "designer dog?" First we got the cheapest one we could find as we didnt care about papers. We also needed a dog that didn't shed because of allergies but I also wanted a lab, so we got the best of both worlds. Hes a great dog! Good luck in your search. Spending money can be worth it. Figure 1600 over say 12 years if the dog lives that long. Money well spent for a great companion at only $133 a year!


----------



## RedJada

A lot has to do with genetics/health certifications of the parents hips, eyes, hart, etc... And if they have champions in the pedigree. I have two male goldens and the blond (*****) was $1700 but he has all the above and a limited AKC registration. I can bread him but cant register the litter. The breader dont want to ruin the pedigree. My other male golden (jaxson) was 600 full AKC registration. But he only has hip certification and no champion pedigree. 

You just have to keep looking, my first golden was $50 but that was 35 years ago. LOL


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Thats pretty much the going rate


----------



## RedJada

Dont know why "sam bo" was replaced with ** Apparently if you put your dogs name on here it gets the **** ***** is all one word.


----------



## Drop-tine76

I bought 2 dogs from this breeder. They were $600 at the time. I had a great experience and would not look anywhere else if I wanted another. I had them started for an additional $600 and they were ready to hunt when I picked them up. So for $1200 I got a trained hunting dog that was 4 months old. That was 7 years ago but I doubt his price went up that much.



Home | Sundance Kennels - Pet Boarding, German Shorthair Pointers, Field & Obedience Training


----------



## snagless-1

Nobody was working and they thought of ways to make money,sell puppies.And yes the price shot up that much.My sisters cairn terrier died a new one costs 1,500-2,500.Everyone needs to go back to work.Just got back from an Akron lake kayaker's and paddle boarders everywhere,but that is another subject.


----------



## matticito

I've had 3 rescues, one I found right off the street. Unconditional love!!! A little hard to house break. But we've been good up until now, one needs diapers. He's just having a little trouble holding his bladder sometimes when we are at work.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Hey joekacz I'm in Aurbndale Florida, Polk County......Rich


----------



## joekacz

FlyFishRich said:


> Hey joekacz I'm in Aurbndale Florida, Polk County......Rich


Rich I have a very good friend that lives in Ocala that raises and train’s GP’s. I left him a message and when I hear from him I will PM you….. Joe


----------



## FlyFishRich

Thanks Joe, I'm about 2 hours from Ocala FL but willing to travel for my last "real friend" . Thanks again......Rich


----------



## joekacz

FlyFishRich said:


> Thanks Joe, I'm about 2 hours from Ocala FL but willing to travel for my last "real friend" . Thanks again......Rich


Sent you a PM Rich.


----------



## bobk

Nothing better than German shorthairs. Good luck and I hope you find one.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Thanks again Joe on the lead and the litter on the way.....Rich


----------



## Buckeye33

For house dogs pound puppies are great. For hunting dogs I’ve found it’s better to avoid used dogs.


----------



## Reel em In 2

Buckeye33 said:


> For house dogs pound puppies are great. For hunting dogs I’ve found it’s better to avoid used dogs.


I purchased a gsp a few months ago and prices were from 800 to 2000. I was lucky and found a breeder that was selling theirs for 600. Try looking on a site called Gundog Central. If you find a pup there are also people who transport your pup. There are pups from all over the country on this site. Hope this helps.


----------



## Reel em In 2

Sent you a pm.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Thanks Reel👍


----------



## stanimals2

Dang I bought my registered male out of great hunting stock here in Ohio last year for 450.00. 1600 ?? Thats crazy !


----------



## ckfowler

Try going to a local NSTRA trial. Someone there will have a litter coming or know of one.


----------

